# can you digest Mrs. Pratibha Patil as "india's" president?



## mayanks_098 (Jul 17, 2007)

I know our opinion doesnt make any difference but still, 
as very dissappointed on the political [miss]happenings on this issue. 

UPA claiming pratibha ji as a valid candidate. 
UNPA wanted Dr. Kalam,bt sadly due to the sick politics in our country he opted out of the race.(rightly so,cause a person of his stature doent need to lose on hands of these filthy politicians) 

reasons UPA and left gave they don want him as prez were senseless like Pratibha ji can be the first women prez n that Dr. Kalaam is not a political figure and he has no understanding of politics. 
were these allegations fair?i mean how can they question a person like Dr kalaam,person becuase of whom India stands where it is today,where it can give its own views,can take its own stand. 

what did they mean by "he doesnt know politics"? 
that he is an honest man and doesnt qualify for being the president? that only criminals n the likes can be politicians(may be right)?that they need a mere puppet in thier hands? 
they dishounered him by questioning his integrity saying is it a democratic responsible behaviour that he said he will only contest is he is given assurance of a win? 

isnt this signs of a secret handshake b/w congress n left, n the next vice prez is going to be from left? 

im not against women candidate or women,bt with all due respect,is she fit enough to be?i mean no one knows who she is.now dont argue here.i am very much into news. 
we all know in metro's like delhi too many people dont know important who's who?so will they ever get to know she is the president in her tenure @least? 
how will she represent india when she goes abroad on official visits? 

if these things dont matter,our mom's could also have been president of our country 


share what you all think.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2007)

i agree....

to this day and till the end i will support dr.a.p.j.abdul kalam....i'm his fan  i wudn't want some xyz to be the first citizen of india. too bad we can't elect our prez


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 17, 2007)

> reasons UPA and left gave they don want him as prez were senseless like Pratibha ji can be the first women prez n that Dr. Kalaam is not a political figure and he has no understanding of politics.
> were these allegations fair?i mean how can they question a person like Dr kalaam,person becuase of whom India stands where it is today,where it can give its own views,can take its own stand.



Kalam and other worthy people like Seshan were rejected 'coz the polticians want a puppet at the Raisina Hill, which they won't be.. Kalam rejected the Office of PRofit bill rightly, and that has hurt the Congress sentiments.. 
About Mrs.Patil, she was chosen only after several male congressmen were rejected by the left and others.. If the Congress's true intention was empowerment of women, then they should have nominated her in the first place, instead of she being the last choice... Petty political games, these people play.. Mrs Patil will most probably end up being a puppet...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2007)

Politics and Scientific Fields are like opposite poles..... interestingly and unfortunately they defy the law: Opposites attract!!!!


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 17, 2007)

No I can't digest Pratibha Patil.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 17, 2007)

Heck, even thinking about her makes me look like blackpearl's avatar!

Yech! Yech! Yech-Yech-Yech-Yech-Yech!!! <makes a face>


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jul 17, 2007)

Apj Ftw


----------



## AshishSharma (Jul 17, 2007)

Dr APJ Abdul Kalaam my first and last choice .... but the only reason why he's not being elected again is because we the 'public' like to cry about stuff instead of using our right to vote and choose sensible people who might think beyond politics and choose the right person.

But then when it comes to choice the options are bad / worst no good there


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 18, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> Dr APJ Abdul Kalaam my first and last choice .... but the only reason why he's not being elected again is because we the 'public' like to cry about stuff instead of using our right to vote and choose sensible people who might think beyond politics and choose the right person.



i agree....
those who dont care have no right to cry...


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 18, 2007)

APJ all the way.
He has got that thing inside which makes him ideal as a president.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

APJ...
A scientist is smartest.
He is an idol for everyone.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 18, 2007)

I want APJ Abdul Kalam as president.Look at Musharaf how active he is.We need active president not like Pratibha Patil.This is a joke.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kalam has not one qualification , that he is not Puppet in hand of Madame Sonia 
Gandhi .Just like what like Tainted Mrs Pratibha Patil is ......

Kalam has not one qualification , that he is not Puppet in hand of Madame Sonia 
Gandhi .Just like what like Tainted Mrs Pratibha Patil is ......


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 18, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Kalam has not one qualification , that he is not Puppet in hand of Madame Sonia
> Gandhi .Just like what like Tainted Mrs Pratibha Patil is ......
> 
> Kalam has not one qualification , that he is not Puppet in hand of Madame Sonia
> Gandhi .Just like what like Tainted Mrs Pratibha Patil is ......


 

+1


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 18, 2007)

*If Mis Prathiba Patil becomes president how she will be called in hindhi and other languages

President=Rashtrapathi
[pathi=male (even president name itself male gender)]

Then how should we call Rashtrapathi or ??????
*


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2007)

Everyone knows that UPA wants their rubber stamp as President, so that the person will not be able to make independent decisions. Manmohan Singh, despite being great man and all is nothing more than Sonia's puppet. I suspect that Mrs. Patil may become her handmaiden.  

What will we have as net result? Sonia Madam will become a Super President along with the fact that she already is Super Prime Minister. 

On a lighter note - Hai to Sonia bhi insaan hi, itna load mat dalo uspar, mental breakdown hone ka khatra ho jayega.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 18, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Kalam and other worthy people like Seshan were rejected 'coz the polticians want a puppet at the Raisina Hill, which they won't be.. Kalam rejected the Office of PRofit bill rightly, and that has hurt the Congress sentiments...........
> 
> .................Petty political games, these people play.. Mrs Patil will most probably end up being a puppet...


 
Hear, Hear!
+1


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2007)

None of them

APJ is scientist not a politician. Hard to believe, but we don't need a scientist to run the country, we need a politician. Now APJ is indeed an idol & superb personality, but he is not a politician. Running a country is not like working in a lab.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 18, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> None of them
> 
> APJ is scientist not a politician. Hard to believe, but we don't need a scientist to run the country, we need a politician. Now APJ is indeed an idol & superb personality, but he is not a politician. Running a country is not like working in a lab.


bt he will be far more better den d corrupt ones

offtopic:  so u r back it seems


----------



## karnivore (Jul 18, 2007)

First, given a choice, the white elephant called "The President" should be done away with, and so be the case with "The Governors".

Now, since that is not going to happen anytime soon, and we must have a president, then seeing the alternatives around, APJ would have been a better choice. Not because he is honest, learned etc. etc. but simply because there is no other alternative.

As with Mrs Patel, she represents all that is wrong in Indian politics. First woman president, my foot.

I would disagree with gx_saurav, in that, president doesn't run our country. In any case his is a position of a rubber stamp. Thats all.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 18, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *If Mis Prathiba Patil becomes president how she will be called in hindhi and other languages
> 
> President=Rashtrapathi
> [pathi=male (even president name itself male gender)]
> ...



she would still be called RASHTRAPATI.....because constitution says the post of the president is independent of the gender of the person.


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 18, 2007)

pratibha patill can be a good president.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prathibha patil-criminals suites against her brothers.Dont stare with a religion bias on Sir APJ.he is one nice man.there is nowhere proved a scientist can be a scientist only,not a very good president.he is a *Very* good president  and he can be inspiration for all of us. 
Both Pratibha and Bhairavan Singh -we dont want.let APJ continues,else some other clean people,not like few earlier (vice)Presidents like Devilal...India cant be headed by Criminals and selfish politicians.why cant someone from other sectors like charity comes who is clean.
but i know after 4-5 yrs we got another poll running,where our elite,enlightened forum members voting for La(l)lu Parsad Yadav as such a nice,good human being.right?


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 18, 2007)

^^
was waiting to hear your opinion...
ma saviour in linux...[sigh]


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> First, given a choice, the white elephant called "The President" should be done away with, and so be the case with "The Governors".
> 
> Now, since that is not going to happen anytime soon, and we must have a president, then seeing the alternatives around, APJ would have been a better choice. Not because he is honest, learned etc. etc. but simply because there is no other alternative.
> 
> ...



Actually its not that the president of India is a white elephant. We need a president because a democracy needs checks and balances. In a democracy the constitution is supreme, but since const is a mere book, there has got to be some one who balances the power of parliament, just like we cannot allow the president to have a lot of power and become a dictator, we cannot have a parliment which suspends const, bans elections and becomes the supreme ruler of the nation. 

A president is as necessary as the parliament. Look @ the British, while the parliament has a lot of power, the govt is still called Her Majesty's Govt and the courts are called crown courts because the British monarch is the supreme enforcer of the British Constitution.  The crown is a balancing tool in British system similarly the President is the balancing tool in Indian parliament.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jul 18, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> A president is as necessary as the parliament. Look @ the British, while the parliament has a lot of power, the govt is still called Her Majesty's Govt and the courts are called crown courts because the British monarch is the supreme enforcer of the British Constitution.  The crown is a balancing tool in British system similarly the President is the balancing tool in Indian parliament.


The Indian President(TM) is more likely a by-product of mixing the British constitution with that of the American one, than a symbolic balancing factor introduced voluntarily. Same goes for the Governors of the states.

Seems, our *great* constitution experts were little more than cheap plagiarists of the worst kind. Why is that we must bear the unnecessary burden of their stupidity and inefficiency? We can most certainly do well without a mammoth bureaucracy that is only feeding onto the resources it is supposed to build for us.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 18, 2007)

> @ Yamaraj
> Seems, our *great* constitution experts were little more than cheap plagiarists of the worst kind. Why is that we must bear the unnecessary burden of their stupidity and inefficiency?


 
Hey, come on. Don't be so hard on them  .

Given the circumstances, they did the best they could. Actually its the generation after them who should be blamed. Instead of revising the Constitution, they simply sat on it.



> @ kumarmohit
> Actually its not that the president of India is a white elephant. *We need a president because a democracy needs checks and balances.* In a democracy the constitution is supreme, but since const is a mere book, there has got to be some one who balances the power of parliament, just like we cannot allow the president to have a lot of power and become a dictator, we cannot have a parliment which suspends const, bans elections and becomes the supreme ruler of the nation.


 
No brother, u got it a little wrong here. The constitution does not give him any power or authority to do the balancing act. Parliament is supreme and NOTHING can supersede it. Not even the President. Don't get carried away by the term "President". All our president ever does is eat, sleep, $hit, tour foreign lands, collect mementos and lecture from Red Fort. Oh, sometimes signs some bills as well.



> A president is as necessary as the parliament. *Look @ the British*, while the parliament has a lot of power, the govt is still called Her Majesty's Govt and the courts are called crown courts because the British monarch is the supreme enforcer of the British Constitution. The crown is a balancing tool in British system similarly the President is the balancing tool in Indian parliament.


Yeah, thats why they, along with the Canadians, are the butt of all jokes. Our democracy emulates the British. Thats why we have a President, a bunch of good for nothing Governors and a circus called Rajyasabha, a.k.a. Upper House in British democracy. The Monarchy does not hav any say in the internal as well as any external politics.

Trust me, a poor country like ours can very well do without these useless showpieces.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2007)

Just FYI, If there had not been the President, or had he been powerless, the Parliament members would have increased their pays and perks as and when they thought fit (Venkataraman stopped that bill), They would have defined everything as per their whims (Office of Profit Bill), Killed the power of state  (Refusal by a number of presidents to impose President's rule in states as a number of times). Indian Pres also has something called Pocket Veto. (Please search wikipedia for *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/President_of_India and *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocket_Veto:)

Actually the Constitution is supreme, not the Parliament, but since Const. is a mere book and cannot safeguard, we have to have some one who enforces it (President, through the executive) and someone who safeguards it and interprets it when needed (The courts)

Despite Indian const being the longest, it is still vague in a number of areas. And you cannot always interpret it in light of 1950s, at that time Parliament was not made of goons and criminals, now its hard to locate a parliamentarian without a single FIR ever lodged against him/her.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry boss, i hav to differ this time too.(hope this doesn't turn out to be a slugfest )

Venkataramn didn't stop any bill. If my memory serves me right, he only returned the bill to the parliament for revision. It was never returned back to him.

Actually this is the procedure. A bill is *FIRST* sent to the president for his approval, which, by the way is purely symbolic. He sees it and if he thinks that something needs to be changed he sends it back to the parliament with recommendation for scrutiny, revision or changes etc. Note, he can *only and only* make a recommendation. If the parliament decides not to pay heed, it can do so. Now if the same bill is sent back to the president for the *SECOND* time, in whatever form, the president *WILL HAVE* *TO SIGN IT*. He has *NO* choice. Thats what happened with Office of Profit bill. So that makes the post of president redundant, useless junk and nothing else. 

As with Article 356, imposing a presidents rule, it is imposed by the president *only and only* if it is ratified in both the Houses. So, again president is powerless. 

Constitution can be amended by a unanimous decision in the parliament and not by the president. Which means, parliament is supreme . It is highest of the high. And rightly so. Parliament is the hallmark of any democracy and what differentiates it from other form of governance. 

Believe me, whatever the president does, can be done without him around. There is no sense in spending cores of money for a rubber stamp.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2007)

Oho read about Pocket Veto?
Naturally, he will have to sign it, but in what period?
There is no period defined, and the Presidential assent can only be overridden in case of a money bill not in a general bill.
 As there is not defined period for Presidential assent, but there is a limit on parliamentary term, you must be aware that a bill cannot sustain parlimentary transition unless its assented and made a law by the President  So the President can keep a bill in his pocket, niether sign it and nor return it in which period if the parliametary elections are held, bill will have to be repassed by both houses. 

One more thing, The President can refuse to sign a bill outright if Supreme Court backs him. If the court thinks that the bill is unconstitutional when President seeks its opinion, the President is automatically authorised to throw the bill in trash. 

Actually the thing is that even Professors in the Law faculty of Delhi University where I study are not having a unanimous opinion on presidential powers. So how can we have one!!!

As for Parliament and people's power being higher than Constitution,please read the jayalalitha case, wher SC held that COnst, even though amendable is still more powerful than parliament, which cannot tamper its basic skeleton.

One more thing, Constitutional Amendment does not need a unanimous vote (100% yay and 0% nay) It just needs a 2/3 vote, and the state govts also come in the picture in some types of amendments.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 19, 2007)

> Professors in the Law faculty of Delhi University where I study are not having a unanimous opinion on presidential powers...


Darn! u hav started using the big guns already I am only using my little, humble knowledge that i gathered in college. And that was a long time back. Not fair, dude. Anyway, the ambiguity is on how the president exercises his powers and not on the extent or limitations thereof. Any student of Constitution will tell the limitations. But the problem is how the president can maneuver within those limitations.


> ....the Presidential assent can only be overridden in case of a money bill not in a general bill.


President can't send a money bill for recommendation and hav to sign it the first time. He can send other bills for recommendation but will hav to sign the second time. He has no choice.


> Naturally, he will have to sign it, but in what period?
> There is no period defined....


Yes very true. But only in theory. When was the last time a president of India did that. Never. Not even APJ (office of profit bill was only delayed)

Many years ago a former chief justice of Pakistan provided the answer. He was asked by his country’s president (during that country’s initial experiment with democracy) whether he could constitutionally refuse to give his assent to a Bill passed by the National Assembly (Pakistan’s first constitution after independence was like ours — fashioned on the Westminster model). Chief Justice Munir’s answer went something like this: “If you think it is a matter of the gravest importance, and you cannot in all conscience accept the measure presented to you, you can, and you must (if you are true to your oath) refuse assent — but having refused assent you must then resign; the system must go on; people will know why you resigned, and will sort things out with their governments”. 
Shamelessly plagiarized from an article by Fali S. Nariman 


> The President can refuse to sign a bill outright if Supreme Court backs him....President is automatically authorised to throw the bill in trash


I am not sure about this. I hav never heard of anything "automatic" about the presidentship, but most likely, SC can only advice the President. The president can send it back for review. This the best he can do. Or as you said, pocket veto, i.e. sit on it forever. Again thats theoretical.


> As for Parliament and people's power being higher than Constitution,please read the jayalalitha case, wher SC held that COnst, even though amendable is still more powerful than parliament, which cannot tamper its basic skeleton.


Absolutely. But only in spirit. The parliament works within the framework of the Constitution. Of course. Suppose some wise govt decides to hav reservation on the basis of religion. What happens then. It can't. Unless of course it amends the constitution. In theory it can be done. But the furore will not let it happen. Thats the magic of parliamentary democracy. Political compulsion has its bad sides. It has its share of goods as well.


> One more thing, Constitutional Amendment does not need a unanimous vote (100% yay and 0% nay) It just needs a 2/3 vote..


Thx for the correction. Appreciate it. Although, i will check on that once i am home.,

The important aspect is who appoints who and who removes who. President and Chief Justice are appointed by the parliament. They are also removed( read impeached ) by the parliament. But the members of the Parliament are appointed by us, no other authority can do that. They are also removed by us or by the opposition through "Vote of NO-CONFIDENCE". If someone's existence is dependent on another, how long and to what extent can the former preside over the later. 

See, the point i am trying to make is, all that the president does can be done without him. All the so called checks and everything can be put in place without a president around. We really don't need a president at all.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2007)

As for all the theoretical things there is always a first time.

Oh and i am just trying to say that President is very necessary to act as a balancing tool when half of our parliamentarians are goons. So we need President if we do not want the Parliament to hold the entire country a hostage

BTw I think its better that we return on discussion abut Intel and AMD and windows and Linux.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ absolutely


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2007)

well shes all set to win ....


----------



## Sarvothaman (Jul 21, 2007)

She has got the highest vote and she is the most probable contender for this POST of being the president of India.
Well I say how does it matter any way to me.
India will still remain the way it is no matter who becomes the president.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 21, 2007)

sorry to interrupt guys... what does Mrs Pratibha Patil do??? like kalamji was scientist.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 21, 2007)

Governor of Rajasthan


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Finally , Mrs.Pratibha Patil is the new President of India.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jul 21, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> sorry to interrupt guys... what does Mrs Pratibha Patil do??? like kalamji was scientist.


She used to cook food for Indira and her clan. Later, she was into failed business attempts. Quite an impressive record for a PoI, I say.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 21, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Finally , Mrs.Pratibha Patil is the new President of India.



She is not the President yet. She still has to be sworn in

Look @the irony people. She won the election today. Harry Potter's final book which came out today has the first chapter titled

"The Dark Lord Ascending"


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^ LOL...!!

Anyway guys, better start taking antacids... 'Coz, like it or not, she's the next President..!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 21, 2007)

^^lol yeah .


----------



## shantanu (Jul 22, 2007)

i dont like the lady and her records.. it makes a bad day in history of india that her name will be written as President(first women peresident).. she was not the one for this... definately not the one.. abdul kalam was ok.. and even bhairav singh ji would have made a good president..


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

To early to comment on the issue or I am late in doing so .. the lady won !

Well APJ is smart I mean I don’t want a president who needs others support to even walk or a president who just sits duck except going to foreign land for name sake ! APJ had fully justified the post till his last day at the seat I mean there is nothing wrong he did in the tenure! 

There was no controversy about his election when he was elected but the new lady has some!

I cant digest the lady sorry to say so I want some one to be looked upon as my idol not a puppet of others as the idol


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 23, 2007)

damn she won


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 23, 2007)

WHAT SHE WON???

It sucks.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 23, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> WHAT SHE WON???
> 
> It sucks.


yup dude and wat sucks more is that she won by over 3lakh votes


----------



## praka123 (Jul 23, 2007)

this again proved that political parties dont reflect _aam janta_ ki voice.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 23, 2007)

For one i agree with you, praka

BTW why are you badnaam  !


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 24, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlbHh404-Xg


----------



## utsav (Jul 24, 2007)

i have started to vomet after hearing she won.gelusil ,eno,and all other antacids were useless.it will continue for the nxt 5 yrs.


----------



## sumit.ginglani (Jul 26, 2007)

congrss wantd a puppet thts it

Dr APJ was a much bttr choice i think


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 26, 2007)

sry guys...cudnt write here as my net was not working...

ya so she won...
dey wanted the first "WOMEN" prez so that she could symbolise women empowerment in the country n blah blah

n yesterday,what happened was injustice n disrespect of an honest,hardworking,respected,devoted super cop,the first women IPS officer of our country,Kiran Bedi.

man,it was again a mishap.she has served so brilliantly for 30+ years and she and her excellent service and seniority were looked upon and her junior by two years was given the   chair of delhi police commissioner,Mr Dadhwaal is his name.

She has two years away from her retirement and he has four years.he could have been made the commisioner after two years(the office of the commissioner is of two years),but no,our politics says no to the deserving.and she will retire after two years anyways.we missed a brilliant super cop's service.pity on our politicians.

had she been the comm.,delhi would have been SURELY the better place to live,specially for women n lesser crime twowhat our filthy leaders feared was that if she comes then she will teach every one a lesson,will force them to beahave humanly.she will uncover all wrong going in the capital.they knew it. n the result us in front of us.

and then they appointed Mrs pratibha Patil ji saying women empowerment,equality.

FCUK





in her interviews yesterday she also was dissappointed she said.
man this is all so sick.

i have no words to express my anger...

another political fiasco


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 26, 2007)

Exactly and we call this women empowerment.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 27, 2007)

Pratibha Patil suckss....truely!


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2007)

Its the Political parties who have shown no conscience in electing her.Her image was totally tarnished.
  People didint want her . And now her as The president. 
  You may as well elect Telgi as Prime Minister. If not for the amount her past is as shadowy as well.


----------



## Digit_Dragon (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to ask...but I want to know what Dr.APJ Kalam did as the President of India to the country...leave all his personal credentials and acheivements that has put India well good in the developed nations list. My question is after he becoming the President of India what has he done that so *remarkable*  to the country ....any points that anyone would like to focus on.

My point is President of India has very less rights when compared to the Parliment members. The President cannot make a decision of his own without the approval of Parliment, except pardoning prisoners of war or convicted to hang, and he is supreme power of armed forces. Other than this there is not much in the hands of the President....if you all say Madam.Pratibha Patil is a puppet.....then it is applicable to all the Presidents. Ok Dr.APJ is really a well-known and high calibre scientist....but as a President he could not or not allowed (as per our constitutional limits) what he wants to do to the people of our Country.


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 27, 2007)

i agree very mush with wt my prev post says....
it very gud that Mr. APJ is not a prez now atleat v have saved one gud person from getting into the filth of dirty politics....atleast now he can give hos precious tym to our nation for her development.. 
its very true that whoever becomes the prez will remain the puppet in the hands of the parliament only..and currently in the hands of ms sonia ji... 
its shameful to have ms. pratibha ji as prez but happy to c that a gud person is away from the dirt.....


----------



## mustang (Jul 27, 2007)

I cannot digests pratibha patil,because she had no experiences on international levels,Dr kalaam was very suitable person for president,bt he cant try again for this post.he was a genius person,bt now prathiba patil is the president so she has to manage our country,bt i think the pressure is become more & more on her.


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 27, 2007)

mustang said:
			
		

> I cannot digests pratibha patil,because she had no experiences on international levels,Dr kalaam was very suitable person for president,bt he cant try again for this post.he was a genius person,bt now prathiba patil is the president so she has to manage our country,bt i think the pressure is become more & more on her.


 
he wt pressure are u talking about ..i guess her lyf has bcum more cozy now. ..a hugw car..lots and lots servants...kool security and wt not....neways she is fit 4 nothing so she is not at all gonna do nething...


----------



## spironox (Jul 29, 2007)

rahul.ims said:
			
		

> he wt pressure are u talking about ..i guess her lyf has bcum more cozy now. ..a hugw car..lots and lots servants...kool security and wt not....neways she is fit 4 nothing so she is not at all gonna do nething...




hey you missed the great garden man the presidential garden 


 hear kalam used to guide the gardner in doing the gardening 

man i am so sad that i really wish i had done something to make APJ pres again 

lately i saw him attending a press debate i dont remember what it was about but while he was doign exit to left act he over heard a answer of the person on the dias and guess what he sat on the floor of the dias !!! 

i mean how many prez had done such a act of his  its so concerning to him that the post doesnt matter to him !!! i yell out that I AM PROUD TO HAVE HIM AS PRESIDENT AND WOULD REALLY WANT HIM BACK !!


----------



## akshar (Jul 30, 2007)

All the governers and now president is their rubber stamp


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 30, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> hey you missed the great garden man the presidential garden
> 
> 
> hear kalam used to guide the gardner in doing the gardening
> ...


 
hey what is this   yaar..... u want Mr APJ back only because he used to guide his gardener....hey man he there to guide something in science...
if he is there then the actual talent is jus goin' waste...its better now that he will put his brain and sweat into the development of indian sciences....


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

we shud give the feminine a chance


----------



## shantanu (Sep 3, 2007)

what is this.. why r u bumping old threads..


----------

